# P.M.



## bobha (May 24, 2016)

I have just found an old shipmate and I now want to send an email to them. Can someone tell me how to go about it please?

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

If he is on site just click on the name.
Their profile page will open with an option to ‘Start conversation’ - click on that and away you go.


----------



## bobha (May 24, 2016)

Thanks Malcolm


----------

